# Hi everyone I'm new and planning a trip to Cornwall in September



## Vanessa (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm planning a trip to Cornwall in September for 2 weeks. We have a Talbot Express Motorhome which is 20 years old, I hope it doesn't give us any problems. 
Can anyone give us any ideas of where to Wild Camp in Cornwall, I have a few ideas in mind but don't know if overnight camping is allowed or if we are going to have any problems with people banging on the side of the van during the night etc.


----------



## herbenny (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Venessa...

Welcome to the site :wave: not been on the site for very long myself, but everyone seems really friendly and have helped me out with some of the many questions I have.  We too are planning to stay in Cornwall in September although we havent wildcamped yet, just chose to stay at some very very cheap and more rustic campsites.  We havent had our Campevan long so we are still finding our feet with her.  She too is a bit of an old girl but great condition. Hope you enjoy your trip :drive: and you dont have any problems.  The guys on here will be able to help you out with locations and any advice needed. 

Jac


----------



## Tbear (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Vanessa,

Again welcome to the site.

I have not wilded in the South West as we tend to stay on a farm in Devon so I'm not much help to you but if you become a full member you get the POI file. This is a list of sites across the entire British isles which I am sure will find very helpful. I think membership costs about £15.00 which is less than one night on a campsite.

Enjoy Cornwall but beware being "Satnaved" on the tiny country lanes.

Richard


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Vanessa and welcome to the site - POIs are available to all FULL MEMBERS and are worth downloading onto your satnav if you have one, It is well worth joining.

Take care and hope you enjoy you trip.

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## David & Ann (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Vanessa, You have not said where in Cornwall you would like to wild camp. So I will give you points of overnighting around my neck od the woods.

1) St Agnes: Between St Agnes and Chapelporth a road leads to the cliffs. Ask around for directions. There you can overnight for a long while. 
2) Porthtowan: If you get here early, before 08:00. Park up right on the beach. If later, 150 meters right in front of the surfing shop, turn right over a tiny bridge and immediate left is open ground to park up. A "No Parking" sign is there but don't take no notice. It is not legal. Or you can simply park up on the road to your right where there is no yellow lines.
3) Portreath: The car park is a paying one, so find your way around it and park up somewhere there or across the road.
4) Between Portreath and Gwithian on the B3301. As you drive along there are loads of off road parking on the cliffs. There is a cafe called Hellsmouth, a large car park is also ideal to crash out. No tme limits on any of the suggestions I have made. Hope this helps. Have fun.


----------



## Piglets Pilot (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi. Weve just come back from cornwall  . Marazion sea wall thats at the penzances end or into village the car park opposite fish and chip shop charges £5 to stay over night fab views of st micheals mount. also carparks in Tintagel charge £3 a night . also st agnes look out for caravan club site on coast road then theres a car park called wheal coates old tin mine fab views. ENJOY.  Terry


----------



## ellieloy (Aug 16, 2011)

Welcome! - hope you enjoy your cornish adventure


----------



## sari4 (Nov 4, 2011)

*beaching*

There is a car park at Praa Sands ( between Helston and Penzance) overlooking the beach. You can overnight here but make sure you buy a ticket cos they're pretty hot on checking. Pub 2 mins walk across beach or 5 mins around the lane. Great surf too.


----------



## n brown (Nov 4, 2011)

my first night in cornwall i pulled into a layby near st michaels spent the night there,withe the kids who were very excited to see the place,pulled into the parking went to pay and the attendant said i'd have to pay for the previous night. i said i wasn't there all night and he slapped his hand on my bonnet,which was cold as i'd only driven 200yards,called me a liar and demanded money.i refused,he called 2 mates over so we left.welcome to cornwall i thought.next stop lands end,what a joke, pay a lot to get in then pay again and again for a load of rubbish. anyway have a nice time there and let us know if it got any better.next time i get an urge to go i'll just send the money and stay at home,we'll both be happier,i believe they coined the term grockle,meaning bloody tourist


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Nov 8, 2011)

n brown said:


> I believe they coined the term grockle,meaning bloody tourist



Emmets is the more usual one, meaning "ants", on account of how holidaymakers swarm all over the place! But I have to agree with you about the rip-off aspect of Cornwall and I'm always amazed that anyone comes here in summer.  It may be beautiful, but also overpriced and overcrowded.  We tend to head upcountry in the summer to get away from it all!!

Vanessa, I hope you enjoyed your time here inspite of all this!!


----------

